# E-Mail mit eigenem Absender



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade eine Mail bekommen, mit meiner eigenen Mail-addi als Absender. Also von Destiny an Destiny
Wie geht denn sowas und was soll das?

Gruß
Destiny


----------



## virenscanner (10 Januar 2003)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre z.B., dass diese Mail durch den Wurm "Klez" verschickt wurde. Klez ist in der Lage, Mails mit falscher Absenderadresse zu verschicken. 

Hat Deine Mail einen Dateianhang?
Ist der Inhalt der Mail  SPAM?


Da jedenfalls die Absendeadresse gefälscht wurde, würde ich mit dieser Mail "vorsichtig" umgehen.


----------



## SprMa (10 Januar 2003)

Was bei einer E-Mail in den Zeilen "An:", "Von:", "Datum:" oder ähnlichem drinsteht ist beliebig änderbar.
Wenn man rausfinden will, von wem eine E-Mail tatsächlich stammt, dann muß man in die Header-Zeilen schauen und dort den ersten Server ausfindig machen, der mit dieser Mail was zu tun hatte.

Dieses Spielchen:
Von: [email protected]
An: [email protected]

ist ein alter und bewährter Trick der SPAM-Versender. Denn wenn ich auf die SPAM-Mail antworte, dann geht es nicht zurück an den Versender, sondern kommt wieder zu mir. Sozusagen ein "Perpetuum Mobile" des Mailverkehrs...


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2003)

Also die Mail hatte folgenden Inhalt:

Hello,

Product Name: Microsoft Windows 2000
Product Id: 52214-015-3861145-09073

Process List: 
Eventlog Ereignisprotokoll
ProtectedStorage Geschützter Speicher
SysmonLog Leistungsdatenprotokolle und Warnungen
Eventlog Ereignisprotokoll
ProtectedStorage Geschützter Speicher
SysmonLog Leistungsdatenprotokolle und Warnungen

Thank you. 


Und damit kann ich nicht wirklich was anfangen.


----------



## virenscanner (10 Januar 2003)

2 Fragen:
a) Die Mail hatte keinen Anhang?
b) Hast Du eventuell "jemanden" bzgl. Windows 2000 unter Angabe Deiner Mailadresse "befragt"?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2003)

Nein, die Mail hatte keinen Anhang, also nicht wirklich.
Als ich die Mail geöffnet habe bekam ich die Info, dass es sich um eine HTML-Mail handelt und ob ich eine Volldarstellung möchte.
Nach der Volldarstellung kam dann besagter Text.
Ich habe mich auch bei keinem über Win2000 erkundigt. Ich benutze XP.


----------



## virenscanner (10 Januar 2003)

Recht merkwürdig...

Wenn Du willst, kannst Du die komplette Mail (incl. Header) mal an [email protected] weiterleiten.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2003)

@Vierenscanner:
Ich kann auf einmal die Volldarstellung der Mail nicht mehr öffnen. Es tritt ständig ein Fehler auf.
Ich hab sie jetzt mal so wie sie ist an Dich weitergeleitet.
Den original Header habe ich reinkopiert.


----------



## Devilfrank (10 Januar 2003)

spannend...


----------



## virenscanner (11 Januar 2003)

> spannend...


Mehr als nur spannend...

@Destiny
Kannst Du mir auf die gleiche Adresse die Mail nochmals schicken???

(Sehr spannend...)


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2003)

@virenscanner:
Hab sie nochmal geschickt.


----------



## virenscanner (11 Januar 2003)

Hallo Destiny,

das, was Du mir geschickt hast, ist eine defekte Version des Wurmes

W32/Braid 
Alias: [email protected], Win32.Braid.A, I-Worm.Bridex, PE_BRID.A

der bei mir infolge des fehlenden Attachments natürlich nicht als solcher gefunden wurde.


Das zweite "Schicken" war nötig, da mein "Standard"-Mail-Client (T-Online) infolge des "incorrect mime headers" bei jedem "Aufruf" der Mail "crashte" (habe extra den Mail-Client auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht... Nutzte aber nichts).


Bitte prüfe vorsichtshalber Dein System auf eine eventuelle Infektion.


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Januar 2003)

Kein Wunder, dass der MimeHeader defekt war:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]


Gruss Frank


----------



## virenscanner (11 Januar 2003)

Kein (wirkliches) Wunder, dass der T-Online-Email-Client  eine Exception "schmeißt"...


----------



## Devilfrank (11 Januar 2003)

Das ist halt ein Sensibelchen
 :zunge:


----------



## virenscanner (11 Januar 2003)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Januar 2003)

@virenscanner:

Danke.
Hab mein System gescannt, aber nichts gefunden.
Kann es sein, nachdem ich ja auch keinen Anhang hatte, das ich auch nur die defekte Version habe und mein System in Bezug auf diesen Wurm ok ist?


----------



## virenscanner (11 Januar 2003)

Es ist durchaus möglich, dass Dein System "sauber" ist.

Kennst Du eigentlich jemanden in der Schweiz, der Deine Email-Addy hat?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Januar 2003)

Ich habe eine HP im Netz und das ist Kontakt -addi von meiner Seite. Somit kommt jeder an diese Mail-adresse.


----------

